# Flat Rock Fishing Report.



## Codye23

I plan on going fishing tomorrow maybe in Huroc Park Hows every one doing down there is it worth a trip ?


----------



## kcud rellik

as long as your arent over an hour away from flatrock it should be worth it! everyone we've seen down there was haveing fun even if they were catchin anything.


----------



## ArrowFlinger

kcud rellik said:


> as long as your arent over an hour away from flatrock it should be worth it! everyone we've seen down there was haveing fun even if they were catchin anything.



Good, I think I am 59 minutes away. See you guys tommorrow. I am going bright and early.


----------



## kcud rellik

hey, any luck? please post report thank you


----------



## Garret

Fished Flat Rock from 5am to 10am on Saturday. Wet, cold and windy was the order of the day. Saw one steel caught and a bunch of Walleye and suckers. Had a large fish on at first light that took me up river and spit the hook before i could get a look at it. May have been a big Walleye but judging by the amount of power this fish had it could have been a steel? All and all it was fun, cold and wet.


----------



## Huron River Dan

One of our local Muskies...

Dan


----------



## Krull

Fished "The Rock" 4 nights last week and on Sunday (wind was brutal) , saw 2-3 steel taken per day, mostly small 15-18" range and unfortuantely they were strung up. Eyes and Sucker moving in prety good. Good luck fighting the bumpkins though, absolutely no regard for fishing space and waiting their turn for a drift. Mostly ignorance I imagine but can get frustrating.


----------



## Chinookhead

I'll have some time off school in late April. I keep on hearing about muskies in the huron. Are there fishable numbers in there? Certain times of year or summer too? Any tips appreciated. You can e-mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Krull

Muskie are not a real targetable fish in the Huron when the season opens in June. There are a ton in their right now spawning but most will be gone within a month or so. Most I have seen come out aofFlat rock are not caught, they are pitchforked with some bumpkins Treble hook with a plastic grub on it.


----------



## ArrowFlinger

Finally made it out to Flat Rock today. Caught couple of eyes (one with a tag). Saw one nice steelie caught.


----------



## RMR

I was down there yesterday. I saw a lot of walleye being landed, but no steelies. I don't know how crowded it can get but, it looked fairly thick. Lot of twisted lines.


----------



## chiefsLB59

Krull said:


> Muskie are not a real targetable fish in the Huron when the season opens in June. There are a ton in their right now spawning but most will be gone within a month or so. Most I have seen come out aofFlat rock are not caught, they are pitchforked with some bumpkins Treble hook with a plastic grub on it.


I have heard of there being good musky fishing down there around that time. I have personally caught a couple last year on a small black fly and have also seen some caught. All the ones i caught were legally hooked in the mouth and probably lost another 5 too.:SHOCKED:


----------



## kcud rellik

went down yesterday.. quite a few um less smart people.. saw a guy reeling in a fish and the guy next to him casted over his line and snagged the guys fish! my friend got threatened by some guy for cutting his line after the guys kid casted over my line and snagged my friends from across the river, that was entertaining.. the people on the park side of the river (behind bait shop) kept casting like 10 feet in front of us and one guy had already snagged us 2-3 times... lots of snagged eyes on rapalas.. occasional sucker.. TONS of people.. hm actually no fish were caught past 5 days.. dont go to flat rock.. waste of time


----------



## Carp eater

It really sucks for all the walleye that come in the river to spawn when all those people are fishing for them even though they are not in season. I stopped going to flat rock a couple of years ago because it really upsets me to see a bunch of hooligans down there snagging the hell out of walleye. I think there should be some kind of regulation to stop people from fishing walleye when they are not in season. They should just close the park to fishing during walleye spawning.


----------



## Chinookhead

There is a regulation. When they're out of season it's illegal to target them, but to enforce it u need lots of manpower and sometimes it's hard to accuse people of targetting walleye like when people use crainkbaits--"ummmh I'm fishing for steelies". Plenty of guys tossing jigs and twisters that could get ticketed pretty easily though. It's just really tempting for people when there's so many big eyes so easily targeted. By the way, I know that in St. Clair we'd see the muskies spawning sometimes untill late June in the flats, so maybe I may get a chance at some in the Huron, but maybe they spawn earlier there. My father moved his boat from SCR to Erie 3 years ago b/c we started targeting eyes more and Erie is much better for walleyes, but I miss trolling for muskies. If there are that many muskies spawning in the Huron I don't know why one could not target them in the big lake like in front of the Huron--that's something to try this summer with the classic SCR set up of flat lines, laners, and crankbaits.


----------



## Frogpoop

I WAS THERE LAST NIGHT ROUND 730 PM ISH....SAW THE MOST STEELHEAD i HAVE EVER SEEN LANDED 3 COUNT THEM 3 RIGHT AT THE DAMM!!!!!!! in a 10 min span.....
I couldnt believe it, spoke with 2 guys said that they have been getting lots and after seeing this I kinda believe them , the 3 fish landed were by regular steelheaders I have seen there for the last few years, saw lots of suckers too as well as a few walleyes, now lets talk about the jumbo muskie that was hanging at the damm in the slack side water was about a 40 inch fish , nice to see them somplace other than the big lake for a change.....
thats it for now guys off to work I go.....


----------



## MAttt

This is the time of year that the lower Huron is a great river to fish,
it is "*sucker time madness".* Too many people fishing but everyone catching fish!!

I use just various size jigs and twister tails and the suckers will attack them along with ever other fish in the river.
Sure there are allot of fish that get snagged this way, but that is only because the river actually has too many fish in it for a change. It's not like the maumee where they let people catch and keep the spawning walleyes off their beds.(the walleyes at flatrock will not be there long anyways)

First is the walleyes to show, then the suckers, then the smallmouth and
whitebass along with the handfull of steelhead and muskies anywhere inbetween.

I hope everyone catches many and has a good time!


----------



## MAttt

3 steelhead caught at the dam on the same day!!
I've read that the huron is the 5th greatest steelhead river in southeast Michigan and now I believe it!!! LOL!
I think they are going to need more than the 100 car parking in town now since yesterday every spot was full.


----------



## Frogpoop

yes it was packed... good thing I rode the motorcycle there.... not a open spot around, 5th best in the south east humm....


----------



## Michigan Mike

Thanks for the reports..I'll be heading down there with a few friends and will let everyone else I know about it. If park is full I will hit Labo park that is on South Huron river rd just east of Fort Street and is about 10 minutes from town. Don't like to go there with a north wind though due to what they are cooking on the other side of the river there. 
It smells like what they cook on the "Iron Chef".

Mike


----------



## ArrowFlinger

Bump.

Anyone still going out to Flat Rock?
What is left in the river now?


----------



## fishjunky

i was going to go today but didn't want to risk a skunk.


----------



## shametamer

risk a skunk? Gee, thats the challenge isn't it? Test yourself against all the things mankind, mother nature and fellow anglers can throw at ya?


----------



## MI_STEELHEAD

I am going to try it today. I got a new Stella and I haven't caught a fish on it......I will be happy with a few suckers. 

Does anyone know what is in there now? Carp? Smallies? Gar? Something has to be in there....it isn't May yet.....oh wait....it is friggin May......the weather tricked me last month.


----------



## fishineddie

guess what i tagged into there last saturday?? get this ,:yikes: a 35-40 inch muskie its the first one i ever had on and man that thing did not want to come out of the water. unfortunatley i didnt land it but had half its body in and out of the water 5-6 times before my hook ripped through its back..oh i forgot to tell you i saw it in a couple feet of water and was lucky enough to snag it in the back..:evil: :evil:


----------



## kcud rellik

You saw it and snagged it?


----------



## unregistered55

You should have left the part about the snagging out of the report. You just lost the respect of most as well as your crediblity. Oh, well a lesson learned and a lot of fun (not saying that snagging is ok). Try to avoid foul hooking in the future if possible.


----------



## kcud rellik

Didn't lose credibilty just looks like an a-hole. I havent been down there in a while. Still the big crowd? Seems like everywhere new we try is cool for a coiuple weeks then the crowds come.


----------



## stinger63

rotest_e snagging


----------



## fishineddie

# 1 i dont care about losing your respect fishin jim and kcud rellik, and if i did land the fish it was going right back in the water just like 95% of the other fish i catch.. so before you talk smack about someone you dont know you need to look in the mirror cause im sure theres not a halo on your head...


----------



## fishineddie

oh yeah... it was with a rapala.its not like i went there just to snag fish i could see it in about 2 ft of water and i was reeling in when i saw it and i reeled toward it and i guess i got lucky and hit it in the back... and like i said i was there a couple of weeks ago CATCHING fat walleyes IN THE MOUTH fishin jim and every one went back in the river unharmed: #1 they were out of season and #2 i rarely keep anything i catch just a quick picture and back in the water..so next time think before you get all judgemental


----------



## ozzgood2001

ok ok im gonna be judgemental your one of the river guys catchin walleye out of season while they are trying to spawn and you purposely attempted to snag a muskie in the back:yikes: :yikes: ...............wow man your a true sportsman thru and thru


----------



## quest32a

Wow steelhead season is over and the saga continues. If you want to continue with a report page for Flat Rock start a new thread.


----------

